# NEW OHANA CRUISE PICS & VIDEOS



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 10/04/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

{COME EARLY BEFORE THE SUN GOES DOWN IF YOU WANT YOUR RIDE SHOT TO SHOW THE QUALITY OF YOUR RIDES DETAIL ON THE NEXT POST ON LAYITLOW SO EARLIER YOU COME THE BETTER THE PICTURES!}  :biggrin: 

2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
ONTARIO, CA. 91762

FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 6:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD! :biggrin: 
INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SPECIAL SHOUT TO THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME: TRADITION, TOGETHER, TRAFFIC, PRIDE, LOSCALLES, SUSPECTS, CASUALS, SCION IMAGE, FINE LINE, CONTAGIOUS, LATIN LUXURY, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, G2G, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, RELICS, THEE ARTISTICS, AND TO THE MANY SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT!

SO LET'S GET READY FOR THE NEXT ONE 10/04/08! :thumbsup: SPECIAL SHOUT OUT WELCOME GOES OUT TO: TRADITION, TRAFFIC, TOGETHER, THEE ARTISTICS, OLD MEMORIES, NEW MOVEMENT, SHOWDOWN, BALLERZ, DOWN SOUTH, AMIGOS, NEW WAVE, REFLECTIONS, WESTSIDE, TRUCHA, G2G, RELICS, CONTAGIOUS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CALI STYLE, L.A. STYLE, MIDNIGHT STYLE, INFINITE, VIEJITOS, SANTANA, BROWNROOTS, LA STYLE, STREET STYLE, REALITY, TIMELESS ANTIQUE, DISTINGUISHED, FINE LINE, L.A.'s FINEST, UCE, STRAIGHT CLOWNIN, HYPNOTIZED, HEAVEN BOUND, ALTERED ONES, STYLISTICS, TECHNIQUES, DIP'N, LUV ONES, CLASSIC BOMBS, PHAROAHS, PHAROAHS (so. bay), OLDIES, SCION IMAGE, KNOCKTURNAL, SWIFT, ELITE, STYLE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, BIG TYMERZ, ROLLERZ ONLY, GROUPE, MANIAACOS, DUKES, NATURAL HIGH, EPICS, GOODTIMES, CASUALS, OLDIES, CLASSIFIED, ELUSIVE, ONE BAD CREATION, NIGHT CROWD, STATUS, HEAVEN, REALITY, PREMIER, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, NITE OWLS, TEMPTATION, ROYAL FANTASIES, ROYAL FAMILIA, AND ANY MANY OTHERS RIDERS OUT THERE COME ON DOWN! AND DON'T FORGET TO POST UP IF YOUR SHOWIN UP! :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:
quote


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{DOWN SOUTH CAR CLUB} SCORES A BOMB. :yes: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

PIZZA AND GOOD TIMES! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/OHANA%20CRUISE%20NIGHT/P1010755.jpg[/img

ALEX OF G2G UNDER CONSTRUCTION 68. :)


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S SOME VIDEOS TO CHECK OUT. :thumbsup: 
http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/R...nt=P1010742.flv
http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/R...=P1010742-1.flv
http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/R...nt=P1010743.flv
http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/R...nt=P1010745.flv
http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/R...nt=P1010746.flv
http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/R...nt=P1010759.flv
http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/R...nt=P1010760.flv
http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/R...nt=P1010761.flv
http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/R...nt=P1010763.flv

http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/R...nt=P1010769.flv
http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/R...nt=P1010766.flv


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

EVEN HOT RODS COME TO REPRESENT! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

EYE'LL POST MORE PICS TOMMORROW. STAY TUNED!  :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THE TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

nice pics. j rock.the count down starts,


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Sep 16 2008, 04:02 PM~11618026
> *nice pics. j rock.the count down starts,
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Let it ride!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Whens the next one..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> Whens the next one..


GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 10/04/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

{COME EARLY BEFORE THE SUN GOES DOWN IF YOU WANT YOUR RIDE SHOT TO SHOW THE QUALITY OF YOUR RIDES DETAIL ON THE NEXT POST ON LAYITLOW SO EARLIER YOU COME THE BETTER THE PICTURES!}  :biggrin: 

2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
ONTARIO, CA. 91762

FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 6:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD! :biggrin: 
INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SPECIAL SHOUT TO THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME: TRADITION, TOGETHER, TRAFFIC, PRIDE, LOSCALLES, SUSPECTS, CASUALS, SCION IMAGE, FINE LINE, CONTAGIOUS, LATIN LUXURY, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, G2G, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, RELICS, THEE ARTISTICS, AND TO THE MANY SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT!

SO LET'S GET READY FOR THE NEXT ONE 10/04/08! :thumbsup: SPECIAL SHOUT OUT WELCOME GOES OUT TO: TRADITION, TRAFFIC, TOGETHER, THEE ARTISTICS, OLD MEMORIES, NEW MOVEMENT, SHOWDOWN, BALLERZ, DOWN SOUTH, AMIGOS, NEW WAVE, REFLECTIONS, WESTSIDE, TRUCHA, G2G, RELICS, CONTAGIOUS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CALI STYLE, L.A. STYLE, MIDNIGHT STYLE, INFINITE, VIEJITOS, SANTANA, BROWNROOTS, LA STYLE, STREET STYLE, REALITY, TIMELESS ANTIQUE, DISTINGUISHED, FINE LINE, L.A.'s FINEST, UCE, STRAIGHT CLOWNIN, HYPNOTIZED, HEAVEN BOUND, ALTERED ONES, STYLISTICS, TECHNIQUES, DIP'N, LUV ONES, CLASSIC BOMBS, PHAROAHS, PHAROAHS (so. bay), OLDIES, SCION IMAGE, KNOCKTURNAL, SWIFT, ELITE, STYLE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, BIG TYMERZ, ROLLERZ ONLY, GROUPE, MANIAACOS, DUKES, NATURAL HIGH, EPICS, GOODTIMES, CASUALS, OLDIES, CLASSIFIED, ELUSIVE, ONE BAD CREATION, NIGHT CROWD, STATUS, HEAVEN, REALITY, PREMIER, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, NITE OWLS, TEMPTATION, ROYAL FANTASIES, ROYAL FAMILIA, AND ANY MANY OTHERS RIDERS OUT THERE COME ON DOWN! :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:
quote
[/quote]


----------



## DownSouth1954 (Mar 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SO WHO'S NEXT TO TAKE A DRIVE TO THE OHANA CRUISE NIGHT?! :nicoderm: :yes: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## DRUNK RIV (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 17 2008, 01:32 AM~11623282
> *SO WHO'S NEXT TO TAKE A DRIVE TO THE OHANA CRUISE NIGHT?!  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :wave:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


I already marked my calender :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 17 2008, 04:54 PM~11628239
> *I already marked my calender   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


UH OH! OLD SCHOOL {STRAYS CAR CLUB} COMIN TO GET DOWN! :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DownSouth1954_@Sep 16 2008, 11:08 PM~11622305
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RITE ON {DOWN SOUTH CAR CLUB}!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

[/quote]
THIS IS A CRUISE NIGHT NOT TO MISS! SO WHO ELSE IS MAKING THE CRUISE NIGHT & BE ADDED TO THE LIST?!

TRADITION
SUSPECTS
DOWN SOUTH
STRAYS
CONTAGIOUS

:0   :cheesy: :werd: :yes: :worship: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

FOR ANY LOOKIE LOOS, PLEASE BRING YOUR CARS. HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY NEXT MONTH. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pecks1 (Feb 27, 2006)

Traffic will be there for sure


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 17 2008, 06:42 PM~11629250
> *FOR ANY LOOKIE LOOS, PLEASE BRING YOUR CARS. HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY NEXT MONTH.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: NON RIDER SPECTATERS ARE WELCOME TO LOOK AROUND. BUT RIDERS GOT TO PUT IT DOWN! :werd: :nicoderm: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> Traffic will be there for sure











[/quote]


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT! SHUT IT DOWN {TRAFFIC}! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

ok remind me next time iight send me a message the day of or after or something iight so i can roll through idk about pics of my car because i have dents and dinks in the car its a daily driver but im not scared lol its my 1st rider give me my props see you there


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Sep 18 2008, 09:45 AM~11634240
> *ok remind me next time send me a message the day of or after or something iiso i can roll through idk about pics of my car because i have dents and dinks in the car its a daily driver but im not scared lol its my 1st rider give me my props see you there
> *


DON'T TRIP HOMIE. YOU ARE STILL WELCOME TO STOP ON BY TO SEE WHAT'S HAPPENIN!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

[/quote]
[/quote]
AS THE LIST START TO GROW!
TRADITION
TRAFFIC
DOWN SOUTH
STRAYS
CONTAGIOUS
SUSPECTS


:0   :cheesy: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

Anybody know where I can find the style of KO spinners that are on that blue salsa el camino? Nice cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Sep 18 2008, 01:07 PM~11635745
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: WHAT UP MAJESTICS! :biggrin: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEAVEN BOUND TOWING IS AVALABLE FOR VEGAS CAR SHOW TOWING! FOR ADVANCE PERSONAL FLAT BED TOWING SERVICE CONTACT: MR. ED. AT [909] 549-3412

:0   :cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :angel: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

[/quote]
TRADITION
TRAFFIC
DOWN SOUTH
STRAYS
CONTAGIOUS
LATIN LUXURY
SUSPECTS
MAJESTICS


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

>


[/quote]


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: subs









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3

















[email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website
you


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING OUR 3RD ANNUAL SHOW IN DOWNTOWN UPLAND, NOVEMBER 9TH. LOTS OF TROPHIES AND RAFFLES, CASH PRIZES FOR BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. MUSIC AND ENTERTANMENT *</span>
























[/quote]


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

[/quote]
[/quote]
AS THE LIST START TO GROW!
TRADITION
TRAFFIC
DOWN SOUTH
STRAYS
CONTAGIOUS
SUSPECTS
ELUSIVE
:0   :cheesy: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

[/quote]
[/quote]








[/quote]


AS THE LIST START TO GROW!
TRADITION
TRAFFIC
DOWN SOUTH
STRAYS
CONTAGIOUS
SUSPECTS
ELUSIVE
DISTINGUISHED
:0   :cheesy: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 23 2008, 02:31 PM~11677358
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP RAY SEEN YOU TODAY BY THE 7ELEVEN IN THE CLEAN MONTE


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

WHAT'S UP RAY


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU AT THE CRUSIE NIGHT AND THIS SUNDAY AT GANGS TO GRACE.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

What time you heading to pomona?


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:biggrin: counting down :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This candy rootbeer looks wet...


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice pics! :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Sep 24 2008, 07:15 PM~11690849
> *What time you heading to pomona?
> *


I AM GOING TO LEAVE AROUND 3:30- 3:45 PM TO GET A GOOD SPOT. SEE YOU THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

they just told me I work sunday but, get out at 4:15 so I'll get there about 6:30.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Sep 25 2008, 08:56 PM~11702113
> *they just told me I work sunday but, get out at 4:15 so I'll get there about 6:30.
> *


THATS COOL I WILL SEE YOU THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up ray did you get my PM


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

YES. DO YOU WORK TODAY ? I THINK THERE IS A CRUISE NIGHT IN MO VALLEY TONITE. CALIE STYLE. I WILL FIND OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME ARCHIEVES OF EARLIER PAST OHANA CRUISE NIGHTS! :biggrin: 



>


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

ray- did you get my text about the tires?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Sep 29 2008, 08:15 PM~11732999
> *ray- did you get my text about the tires?
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

its almost time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> its almost time :biggrin: :biggrin:


YEP! ALMOST TIME!

NOW ADDED FROM VERBAL RESPONSE CONFIRMATION: EPICS, CITY WIDE, AND ANTIQUE STYLE!



>


[/quote]








[/quote]
AS THE LIST START TO GROW!
TRADITION
TRAFFIC
DOWN SOUTH
STRAYS
CONTAGIOUS
SUSPECTS
ELUSIVE
DISTINGUISHED
EPICS
CITY WIDE
ANTIQUE STYLE
:0   :cheesy: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

4 DAYS LEFT! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Sep 29 2008, 07:15 PM~11732999
> *ray- did you get my text about the tires?
> *


YES I DID, I WILL GET BACK TO YOU AS SOON AS I FIND OUT ABOUT THE RIMS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 WHEW! TTT!


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

I got two guys checking on the wheels too. The price on the tires is the homie hook up so keep it a secret.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 30 2008, 06:44 PM~11742835
> *YES I DID, I WILL GET BACK TO YOU AS SOON AS I FIND OUT ABOUT THE RIMS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


STILL WAITING ON THOSE RIMS! :uh: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Sep 30 2008, 08:50 PM~11744362
> *I got two guys checking on the wheels too. The price on the tires is the homie hook up so keep it a secret.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Sep 30 2008, 07:50 PM~11744362
> *I got two guys checking on the wheels too. The price on the tires is the homie hook up so keep it a secret.
> *


cool, let me know :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 1 2008, 05:34 PM~11752880
> *cool, let me know :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :uh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :yes: :biggrin: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TOO DA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW ADDED FROM VERBAL RESPONSE CONFIRMATION: EPICS, CITY WIDE, AND ANTIQUE STYLE!
[/quote]








[/quote]
AS THE LIST START TO GROW!
TRADITION
TRAFFIC
DOWN SOUTH
STRAYS
CONTAGIOUS
SUSPECTS
ELUSIVE
DISTINGUISHED
EPICS
CITY WIDE
ANTIQUE STYLE
AND NOW ADDED LATIN LUXURY!
:0   :cheesy: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTDT!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

2 days left :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

WHATS UP BIG RAY IS IT STILL ON FOR 2MARROW LET ME NOW ASAP THANKS 

TOGETHER CC LOS


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

its on ,but it is on saturday- see you there!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

ONE MORE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

when?????????? where


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 16 2008, 01:24 AM~11613626
> *GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT!  :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 10/04/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!
> 
> {COME EARLY BEFORE THE SUN GOES DOWN IF YOU WANT YOUR RIDE SHOT TO SHOW THE QUALITY OF YOUR RIDES DETAIL ON THE NEXT POST ON LAYITLOW SO EARLIER YOU COME THE BETTER THE PICTURES!}   :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

IF THE RAIN CLEARS THE CRUISE NIGHT WILL GO ON AS PLANNED. SO LETS DO ALOT OF HOPING. :cheesy: :cheesy: hno: hno:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

It's not the end of the world, We got sunday to get the rides washed if the get wet. Lets burn this b!7(^ down!!!! and have a good time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

SO WHATS UP OHANA WE DOING THIS... :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Oct 4 2008, 06:28 PM~11778945
> *SO WHATS UP OHANA WE DOING THIS... :biggrin:
> *


JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH RAY. HE SAY'S HELL YEAH! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 4 2008, 05:32 PM~11778975
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH RAY. HE SAY'S HELL YEAH! :biggrin:
> *


OK COOL I'LL BE ON MY WAY... :wave:


----------



## Lowrider70 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 16 2008, 12:46 AM~11613714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If this beautiful '68 ever goes up for sale, then make sure you give me a shout!


----------



## Lowrider70 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 16 2008, 01:02 AM~11613764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If this El Camino ever goes up for sale, then just let me know!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider70_@Oct 10 2008, 10:13 AM~11831249
> *If this beautiful '68 ever goes up for sale, then make sure you give me a shout!
> *



Well Money talks :biggrin: thanks for the complament :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider70 (May 18, 2008)

You're welcome Bro...
...yes, in most cases money DOES talk! So then, you know where to find me if it goes up for offers!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider70_@Oct 10 2008, 10:23 AM~11831333
> *You're welcome Bro...
> ...yes, in most cases money DOES talk!  So then, you know where to find me if it goes up for offers!
> *



Sounds good


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT 4 the TRAFFIC CC Homie's!!!!










http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

WHEN IS THE NEXT SHOW?


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Oct 24 2008, 06:22 PM~11966446
> *WHEN IS THE NEXT SHOW?
> *


nov. 1 see you there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE ON SATURDAY. BRING THE KIDS WE WILL HAVE CANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

What time you wanna meet up before cruise?


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Oct 28 2008, 11:37 AM~11995337
> *What time you wanna meet up before cruise?
> *


5pm. I AM THINKING OF DOING A COSTUME CONTEST WITH THE KIDS AND GIVE OUT A COUPLE OF GIFT CARDS 1 GIRL AND 1 BOY.


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm cool with that, lets see what else we can come up with.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Oct 31 2008, 02:45 AM~12023106
> *
> *


What are you doing up sooo late.. You have too much time on your hands... :0


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Following in pops footsteps


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Oct 31 2008, 11:09 AM~12025174
> *Following in pops footsteps
> *


I'm retired... Your supposed to have my good habits not my bad ones. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

My bill's are paid and my kids are taken care of, It's all good.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I WISH I CAN SAY THAT. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 31 2008, 02:16 PM~12026842
> *I WISH I CAN SAY THAT. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ME 2! :0 EXCEPT THE KIDS PART. :uh:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: what up Ray let me know when is the next one


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Nov 11 2008, 08:31 PM~12130893
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup: what up Ray let me know when is the next one
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

READY FOR THE TOY DRIVE. LETS HELP THE LESS FORTUNATE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey I've been outta work for almost 2 months, do I qualify for help??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

Hell no! so any word from your employee mike on carls / kmart??


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

YEAH. JOHN YOU KNOW YOU GOTTA PUT MIKE TO WORK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

NO NOT YET, I WILL CALL HIM LATTER TODAY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

he's working holt blvd from 6 to 2. all makes and sizes accepted . :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Nov 18 2008, 12:30 PM~12191521
> *he's working holt blvd from 6 to 2. all makes and sizes accepted . :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

lol...Dammit, so whats she goin for these days???


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

he's cheap, a bar of soap and some hair gel. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Whats the plans for saturday?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OHANA"S COMIN UP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Son, cars getting closer.. Getting ready to go to Odessa..


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

looking good pop.


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey ray, let me know whats up for sat. I might have something to do In the O.C. so I might hit one of the shows there( drop the car) then go run my errand.


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey whats up with sunday......


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

SATURDAY THERE IS A TOY DRIVE IN RANCHO AND SUNDAY THERE IS ONE IN LA. SATURDAY STARTS AT 10AM. SUNDAY I AM THINKING OF LEAVING AT 9 OR 10AM.


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm down with going Sunday...***Hey Art There is A Event on Sunday, there now you know**** hey so how about a roll call on who's going Sunday???


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Nov 20 2008, 03:51 PM~12212950
> *I'm down with going Sunday...***Hey Art There is A Event on Sunday, there now you know**** hey so how about a roll call on who's going Sunday???
> *



YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Sunday sounds like a plan, Theres a show sat. on stanton that I'm thinking of hitting up.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I NEED TO KNOW WHO FROM THE CLUB IS GOING ON SUNDAY??????????????????????????????    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Nov 19 2008, 09:13 PM~12205815
> *looking good pop.
> *


Wasn't able to get the car quite ready for Odessa.. :angry: Need to hone out the rear coil holes now that I'm doing coil over, was rubbing real bad, sounded like shit, so no way I'm rolling like that until it's corrected.. 
Needed one more week.. Should be ready by next week, oh well.. Son we'll roll together to the Imperials car show in July... 
Stop dodging work, see you in Dec, I'll be in town till about mid-Jan..


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SamuraiKing (Nov 22, 2008)

just wanted to send a happy b-day to lil ray uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Nov 24 2008, 02:16 PM~12244245
> *just wanted to send a happy b-day to lil ray    uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 24 2008, 07:37 PM~12247615
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: Happy B-Day!!!
> *


HAPPY 24TH BIRTHDAY TO MY SON RAY JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAVE A GREAT DAY :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Happy B-Day


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

I need a vacation!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

3 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ugh: :around: :around: hno: hno:  :wow: :wow:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

I'M NOT WORRIED BOUT IT uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

hey what does that mean "TTT" I'm new to this.... :dunno:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Dec 4 2008, 12:17 AM~12331584
> *hey what does that mean "TTT" I'm new to this.... :dunno:
> *


IT MEANS - TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

lets really rack his brain.
TTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Dec 4 2008, 08:58 AM~12333113
> *lets really rack his brain.
> TTMFT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



See now i can get that......To The MothaFucken Top!!!! que no...


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

ORALE" I SEE YOUVE DONE YOUR HOMEWORK. ILL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

what up fellas? when is the next cruise night? 1-3-08. got to put it on top of the list :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Dec 9 2008, 03:17 PM~12381708
> *what up fellas? when is the next cruise night? 1-3-08. got to put it on top of the list :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Well I'm outta commision for a while, back to working nights, Hope everyone has some fun(double up for me).


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

A few more pic's. Finally done, just missing the skirts and window trim still at the chrome shop...


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

getting close. same time same place :dunno:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Checking in to say wuz up and merry xmas


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

MERRY CHIRSTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY OHANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND TO ALL THE OTHER CAR CLUBS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Dec 23 2008, 03:33 PM~12509413
> *Checking in to say wuz up and merry xmas
> *


HEY JOHN , WHAT HAPPEN TO THE PICS FROM TOY DRIVE??????????????????????    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Dec 23 2008, 04:44 PM~12509506
> *HEY JOHN , WHAT HAPPEN TO THE PICS FROM TOY DRIVE??????????????????????       :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Dec 23 2008, 04:44 PM~12509506
> *HEY JOHN , WHAT HAPPEN TO THE PICS FROM TOY DRIVE??????????????????????       :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Poor ol'John is working graveyard shift 12hr days right now... Even working Christmas day.. :0


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll try and upload tonight, I finally got a day off :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

JAN 3rd:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA SO CAL WILL NOT BE DOING A CRUISE NIGHT NEXT MONTH, BUT WILL BE BACK IN FEBRUARY. SO WE WILL SEE YOU THEN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

DAMMMMMMMIT. NOW WHAT IM I GONNA DO ON A SATURDAY NIGHT. THATS COOL. ILL SEE YOU THEN uffin:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

What up people, Hey Ray is there a meeting this month?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Dec 29 2008, 10:21 PM~12556633
> *DAMMMMMMMIT. NOW WHAT IM I GONNA DO ON A SATURDAY NIGHT. THATS COOL. ILL SEE YOU THEN uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: HOW BOUT FRIDAY NITE IN EL MONTE "WAACHA CC" CRUISE NITE!! CHECK IT OUT!! IT GETS GOOD!! JAN 30 TH.!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

IVE BEEN WANTING TO CHECK IT OUT. WELL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE SOON


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Jan 13 2009, 04:38 PM~12693524
> *What up people, Hey Ray is there a meeting this month?
> *


I'm headed back to Cali son, see you again next month...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I AM NOT HAVING A GOOD WEEK. TRYING TO GET MC READY FOR MC SHOW SATURDAY, NOTHING IS GOING RIGHT.    hno: hno: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :420: :420:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

whens the next crusie?


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

LETS HERE IT RAY. WHENS THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT. SATURDAYS HAVENT BEEN THE SAME


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I WILL LET YOU KNOW SOON. I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON THE MONTE TRYING TO GET READY FOR THE MC SHOW ON SATURDAY. AND NOTHING IS GOING RIGHT. BUT I HAVE TWO DAYS LEFT, SO WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS. AFTER THAT I WILL LOOK IN TO THE CRUISE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

